# anime hunger



## biga07405 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm looking for anime episodes/manga chapters with hungry girls with growling stomachs can anyone help


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

Umm...idk what exactly that means but Tide-Line Blue was a really good anime.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Jul 25, 2009)

biga07405 said:


> I'm looking for anime episodes/manga chapters with hungry girls with growling stomachs can anyone help




DUDE, what does this have to do with the furry fandom?


----------



## biga07405 (Jul 25, 2009)

this is the general section is it not


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> DUDE, what does this have to do with the furry fandom?



lol Forgot to say this belongs in the tube. XD


----------



## Aurali (Jul 25, 2009)

This seems to be a fetish request actually >.>


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2009)

Go check your local /r on 4chan  not here


----------



## Asswings (Jul 25, 2009)

(â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )

Goddammit furries.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

biga07405 said:


> this is the general section is it not



This is for *general furry fandom* *discussion.*

This is for *general whatever discussion*- http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Jul 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol Forgot to say this belongs in the tube. XD



...OH XDD


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh wow. That is some request right there.

SOME REQUEST, AM I RIGHT?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 26, 2009)

biga07405 said:


> I'm looking for anime episodes/manga chapters with hungry girls with growling stomachs can anyone help



A psychiatrist may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know alot of titles ,but check out Night Run 101


----------

